# Most of you all probably already know this but.......



## user 12009 (Aug 30, 2010)

Most of you all probably already know this but I just found out.

I go to yardsales and always ask for junk electronics to "save from the dump" Some guy gave me a box of Direct TV satelite boxes. I knew they were junk but maybe they still had the card in them (it has gold on the back like a big sim phone card) When I got home I checked all three boxes, the cards wre gone. But the fourth box was a TIVO satellite box so I opened it up. Gold on the circuit board and it had a HARDDRIVE. Makes sense TIVO does record programs. I am saving all the harddrives I can right now. I saw on another post that the platters go for about $1 each on feeBay.

The same guy also gave me 2 laptops one completly taken apart and another for me to do, also got about 10 modems & video cards. He was happy he just wanted to get rid of every computer part he had.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 30, 2010)

Coooool brother! 8)


----------



## darshevo (Aug 30, 2010)

Watch for DishDVR and the comcast DVRs as well, also have HD's in them - Congrats on the free scrap!

-Lance


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 31, 2010)

cyberdan , i guess you reffering to this post:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7748

my pricing was 0.66$ per each...

I had a guy that worked a few years in the data recovery indusry claiming that all post 97' platters have a 50/50 Pt/Co alloy that is 30 uim thick...

that make's one regular size platter about 1.2$ worth of Pt


----------



## user 12009 (Sep 1, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> cyberdan , i guess you reffering to this post:
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7748
> 
> my pricing was 0.66$ per each...


Yes, that is the post I read. Platters to feebay and case to recycler


----------

